# Ulead AutoDetector: what is it?



## DennisGraves

As part of installing the software for a book scanner (Plustek OpticBook 3600), I installed a photo editing program called Ulead PhotoImpact and its associated Photo Explorer. An unexpected result of the installation is an icon in the lower right taskbar which is identified as Ulead AutoDetector. Clicking on it does nothing and I can find nothing in the Ulead PhotoImpact help or on the Ulead website that explains what this is. I also cannot find anything useful through Google. I have been unable to get an answer from Ulead or Plustek (both virtually non-existent support).
Does anyone know what this "autodetector" is?
And how might I remove it if I don't want it?


----------



## hewee

I have Ulead PhotoImpact 8 and other pass version and never had a AutoDetector. but it may be part of the newer version or Photo Explorer. 

I am only guessing but maybe it's a setup to detect a camera when you hook up your camera.
I know on my nikon it was loading at start up a file. Never seen by the clock but it still loaded. So as soon as you hooked up the camera and turned it on it would open Nikon View and bring up the upload box so you could upload the images. Now I went into msconfig and disable it so it does not load. But now I can't do things the same way. I have to open Nikon View first and then go to tools and do things another way but it still all works but not in a AUTO way as before.

Do a search of your PC for AutoDetector to see what folder it is in. Then right click on it and go to the properties and see what other info you can find. Also Right or left click it in the taskbar or by the clock if that's what you wa meaning and see what other options you have.
Then you can open each program to see what is in the perferences, options etc. 
Do a search of each help files on the AutoDetector and Camera, Camera uploads etc because don't know just how things may be listed but I just got a feeling it is something to do with the camera.
Now also if this is new software and you have not yet register it then you may have something load but I don't that is the same thing.


----------



## Deputyder

I found this on my PC when I searched for an answer.

Welcome to Ulead AutoDetector 
Ulead AutoDetector automatically detects and recognizes a DCF compliant digital camera or memory card, then lets you choose a Ulead program to work with from an installed Ulead program list. So, you can freely decide how you want to work with your digital images using Ulead programs.
Notes: 
· Nowadays, a digital camera or memory card uses the DCF (Design rule for Camera File system) standard. A DCF compliant device stores digital images in the "DCIM" (Digital Camera IMages) folder. 

· The Ulead program you wish to work with your digital images must be compatible with Ulead AutoDetector.


----------

